# Commuting - Baulkham Hills to CBD Sydney



## cammillie (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

Thinking of moving to Baulkham Hills area and commuting into Sydney (CBD). Does anyone know the option - what are the trains and buses like and can you drive? Is parking easy and looking to find out the cost of the options. 

many thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here's the bus details: CDCBus

Train details: Welcome to CityRail The closest train station is Seven Hills on the Western line.

These will give you an idea of journey times and fares.

Hopefully someone can give you some personal recommendations.

Dolly


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

cammillie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thinking of moving to Baulkham Hills area and commuting into Sydney (CBD). Does anyone know the option - what are the trains and buses like and can you drive? Is parking easy and looking to find out the cost of the options.
> 
> many thanks


Parking in the CBD is expensive. You will also expect traffic jams everyday if you drive. It would probably take you more than 1 hour to get to work. But it is all up to you, some of my friends drive from Blue Mountain
The train from Parramatta to CBD is quick, less than 40 minutes I think. You will still have to drive to Parramatta.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Drive to Seven Hills station and take the train. Much better than trying to drive to Parramatta. Windsor road is like a parking lot in the morning. Lots of people use the bus on the M2. Where abouts in Baulkham Hills will you be living? I would be able to give you the best option if I knew that.


----------

